# Finding it hard to find a partner?



## Bretrick (Oct 28, 2021)

You're not alone. Even the birds are resorting to desperate measures


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 1, 2021)

That little guy knows how to attract a female.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 2, 2021)

Cheep at that price.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess that bird has the right idea! It might take money. Buying an hour of female company is legal in Nevada but I have always said I would not pay for it but times have changed. A little age and a little covid shut down, I chose to pay for it.      I signed up on a dating sight. POF


----------



## oldpop (Nov 3, 2021)

Not really. Then again I am not looking....


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

I have been divorced from my ex since 1993. The I was in a long term relationship for 15 years after that which he wanted me to drop my career and move across the United States away from my family and yes he asked me to marry him. I turned him down and he moved away. Since then which has been about 10 years or so I have been out of the dating scene. I am now recently retired and once this whole Covid thing calms down to a simmering point, I would love to travel again. Being a women though travelling alone is not the best thing. So maybe it is time to get back into the dating scene. it has been so long, I really don't even know where to start. I just do know I am not the type of person who is up for a dating site. I don't want to looking at a photo and swipe left or right to determine if I like someone or not. I just don't know where to start and also being older doesn't help either.


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Bower birds are not the only ones that thief, I have a Raven here I have made a deal with, it stops trying to break into my car as long as I roll up little alfoil balls for it to pinch.
It is really hilarious.


----------



## feywon (Nov 8, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Not really. Then again I am not looking....


I'm with you there.  Definitely *not* looking.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Maryatrics said:


> I have been divorced from my ex since 1993. The I was in a long term relationship for 15 years after that which he wanted me to drop my career and move across the United States away from my family and yes he asked me to marry him. I turned him down and he moved away. Since then which has been about 10 years or so I have been out of the dating scene. I am now recently retired and once this whole Covid thing calms down to a simmering point, I would love to travel again. Being a women though travelling alone is not the best thing. So maybe it is time to get back into the dating scene. it has been so long, I really don't even know where to start. I just do know I am not the type of person who is up for a dating site. I don't want to looking at a photo and swipe left or right to determine if I like someone or not. I just don't know where to start and also being older doesn't help either.


I have often advised people looking for friends/partners to do research as to what activities there are in their local area.
Are there dance clubs, or is there a community centre. Card games clubs
Take up swimming for  exercise at the local aquatic centre.
Be open and communicative and one never knows what may eventuate.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have often advised people looking for friends/partners to do research as to what activities there are in their local area.
> Are there dance clubs, or is there a community centre. Card games clubs
> Take up swimming for  exercise at the local aquatic centre.
> Be open and communicative and one never knows what may eventuate.


The grocery/Department store is a good place to meet people. At least it was for me.


----------



## Shero (Nov 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have often advised people looking for friends/partners to do research as to what activities there are in their local area.
> Are there dance clubs, or is there a community centre. Card games clubs
> Take up swimming for  exercise at the local aquatic centre.
> Be open and communicative and one never knows what may eventuate.


Has it worked for you? Did you find a love interest?


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Shero said:


> Has it worked for you? Did you find a love interest?


I was never looking. Just offering advice about some ways that may work.
Many people say they do not know where to start looking


----------

